# Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows



## EpicJungle (Nov 25, 2010)

Seen the movie on sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thought it was amazing, but the book was waaay better..
So, 9.5/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you guys think?


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good too. Haven't watched a Harry Potter movie in forever; I know this one was way better than 6 imo.


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 25, 2010)

my friend told me the story
it sounds awesome
it'd be the first time a harry potter movie is good since the ..... first one

i haven't seen it yet but plan to by the end of the week


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> my friend told me the story
> it sounds awesome
> it'd be the first time a harry potter movie is good since the ..... first one
> 
> i haven't seen it yet but plan to by the end of the week


first one was pretty shit imo, i liked the second one and the 6th one...


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2010)

i saw this last saturday, it was so amazing! the best HP movie so far, at least for me. It was really faithful to the book which is something I appreciate.
Also, it didn't feel rushed like a lot of the other movies.

JK rowling said this is her favorite movie of all the series, well I have to agree with her!


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2010)

they should've gone with the split into parts idea for all of them, would've made the series a lot more enjoyable and less stuff would have been ripped from the plotline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i've only seen the 30 screener but i hope to go see it at the movies soon)


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 25, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> they should've gone with the split into parts idea for all of them, would've made the series a lot more enjoyable and less stuff would have been ripped from the plotline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u have any idea how much money it takes to make a movie?

for example if 1 HP movie cost $1 million then 6 movies cost $7 million
if they were all split into parts than 1 move would cost $2 million and 6 movies would cost $14 million

$14 million that could have made 2 movie series

its better that they went for the split parts for the last movie for better understanding of the last movie


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...What??
Retarded math??
"for example if 1 HP movie cost $1 million then 6 movies cost $7 million" it should be 6 million.
"if they were all split into parts than 1 move would cost $2 million and 6 movies would cost $14 million" it should be 12 million

Anyway, loved the movie.


----------



## jan777 (Nov 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well do you know how much every harry potter movie sells?

the first one made a fucking $974 million. I dont think money is a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway.

Best Harry potter movie yet. Very faithful to the book. And the modified parts of the movie made sense. like when Hedwig defended Harry.
but the camping scenes, pretty boring. other than that,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also IMO 6 was crap. the worst HP movie.

But they are saying HP7 part 2 is going to be the best. and I think yes. with all the action packed in the last half of the book.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 25, 2010)

I consider all the films to be different, due to different styles of directing. 1 and 2 were extremely faithful, with much less darkness and more wonderment and excitement. 3 started becoming dark and it has a completely different mood, but I also noticed that the actor that played Dumbledore much less convincing than the original. It was quite gripping but I remember not feeling used to it since it felt so different from the first two. Fans and critics consider it to be the best though, and praised the more stylish approach, and I appreciate it also. 4 had a comedic attitude and focused more on relationships but it was lost in the original plot. I felt that it had too much action but lacked the real plot. I consider it to have some of the best action scenes and effects though, so that's a plus. 5 was very good, and it also had a good plot, and I especially liked Umbridge, which is probably one of the most convincing characers so far. It lacked character development though. 6 was the funniest one to date, and was also faithful to the plot and had quite a lot of both darkness and light and mixed it really well. It is probably the most balanced one.

7 was the best at character development. It explored the different emotions of the characters really well and was able to make both a dark and light movie. It is probably the most mature of the movies and also, J.K. Rowling says it's her personal favorite.


----------



## mameks (Nov 25, 2010)

It was a decent film I thought. The second part I _assume_ will be better, as it has the actiony stuff.
I didn't like the book, although it was definitely better than Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 25, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> It was a decent film I thought. The second part I _assume_ will be better, as it has the actiony stuff.



Same idea I had after watching it yesterday.


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the movies are split making them different movies so they make *twice* the profit, not half


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 25, 2010)

Man, this whole "to split or not to split, that is teh question" discussion sucks major crap. No offense, but really, let them do what they effin want to do.

Back to topic...
If Hermione is there, I'm watching. Simple, really.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2010)

It was very, extremely, _painfully_ faithful to the book, in that they spent the whole film walking around and angsting and nothing really happened. But that's not a bad thing. The directing, on the other hand, was a bad thing. It was just plain bad. 

And the best part of the movie was the animated bit, the tale of the Deathly Hallows. 

Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## mameks (Nov 25, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> And the best part of the movie was the animated bit, the tale of the Deathly Hallows.


Yeah, that bit was awesome.


----------



## Varia (Nov 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> my friend told me the story
> it sounds awesome
> it'd be the first time a harry potter movie is good since the ..... *second* one



Fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well... not exactly... I found the 4th movie the best out of the lot, the 6th was extremely disappointing.
Hopefully this one will reach my expectations.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 26, 2010)

Just watched it today. First HP movie that I have watched in the theatres.
Wasn't disappointed. Other than the camping scenes, everything else was very well done. 
Can't wait for the second part and I am glad they split it into two.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2010)

It got a really good score from Rotten and it seems to be worthwhile. 
Glad to finally see a good HP movie, did it have to take so long?


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Nov 26, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> It got a really good score from Rotten and it seems to be worthwhile.
> Glad to finally see a good HP movie, did it have to take so long?


Actually, all the Harry Potter movies have at least a 78% or more approval rating from the critics.


----------



## Splych (Nov 26, 2010)

i am watching this tonight ,
looking forward to it ^^


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a good thing _I_ thought that the movie was good, cause it's the last and best book in the series. So if it was bad, I will kill the director


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

it was pretty awesome for me, since i was anticipating it the whole time. cuz i didnt read the books, im way to lazy and i hate reading. it was good , but i got mad when it ende, cuz of the suspense, i gotta wait til july the 15th to see what happens next -.-


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 27, 2010)

Really trying to go see this, but I can't find any time.


----------



## Range-TE (Nov 27, 2010)

i watched it with my friends yesterday, and we absolutely loved it. 
although that may be partly because the last movie we saw before it, was...... skyline (ugh)


but HP7's an awesomely exciting movie overall!


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2010)

my girlfriend had never watched any of the movies or read any of the books (yeah there are people like that in china) and she absolutely loved the film.
we started watching the rest of the movies when we went home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm surprised, I thought she would be confused by the story and all since they didnt explain much about the story and characters background ... anyhow 70RMB well spent!


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 27, 2010)

Going to watch it tonight.  Two and half hours though, damn.  I hope I won't fall asleep.  And this is just for the first half.


----------



## oc_swede (Nov 27, 2010)

i enjoyed the harry potter movies and books, i also enjoyed this one because as i watched it i remembered everything that was going to happen next..


----------



## Splych (Nov 27, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> it was pretty awesome for me, since i was anticipating it the whole time. cuz i didnt read the books, im way to lazy and i hate reading. it was good , but i got mad when it ende, cuz of the suspense, i gotta wait til july the 15th to see what happens next -.-


zomg that's me !
i never read any of them , and it just felt like a pain .
i just got soo mad at the ending ,
i was just like ,
eww bad ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then i remembered i have to survive through the end of 1st and 2nd semester >_< .
i thought the movie was bad ... just cause of the ending and suspense, but overall, the stories they taught were pretty good !


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 3, 2010)

I liked the animated part of the deathly hallows, and it didn't skip much like previous films.


----------



## antwill (Dec 3, 2010)

Varia said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you all do that? Taste in movies, music, games, anything else is completely subjective, so why do you all go and edit someones post to reflect YOUR own opinion and then say you fixed it for them? Just let people think what they want and stop sperging over it.
Not having a go at you specifically Varia, but people who do this in general.

Back on topic: I doubt the second movie will disappoint, but it sure is a long time to wait.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2010)

seen the movie and read the book, but well, what can we say that have been said for a long time now? other than they are different medium, never the less, i thought that they would have included the scene where 



Spoiler



harry made a bargain with the goblin to help get his sword back (if i remember correctly) but this wasnt shown in the movie, so then what made his just want to help out???



Other than that, it was a decent movie marred by a strange cliff hanger :\


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 4, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> harry made a bargain with the goblin to help get his sword back (if i remember correctly) but this wasnt shown in the movie, so then what made his just want to help out???



If I remember correctly, I think Harry does that after 



Spoiler: SPOILER!!!



dobby dies



____________
You people have to read the books... they're amazing. Don't be lazy! You'll enjoy it (i think)!


----------



## Ringo619 (Dec 4, 2010)

I HATE THIS MOVIE DOBBY DIES !!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess it's been a while since i last read the book.


----------



## floydo (Dec 4, 2010)

I liked it.... Just sayin.


----------



## marbles (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm going to see this movie tomorrow! I wanted to go sooner, but I was waiting on a friend of mine so we could see it together. I've been rereading the books to get myself psyched up about it, and I've heard so many good reviews, so I can't wait! I'm sure I'm going to love it.


----------



## Dr.Razor (Dec 4, 2010)

I think that the animated part is good looking but not in Harry potter spirit....
The dancing part was quiet awful =)
And I think that Daniel Radcliff had a really bad grown up, i mean he doesn't look like an heroic guy anymore 
He has strange facial emotions when things start to get dangerous etc.

Anyway, i liked the movie, i've seen it already twice =)


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

i think this was the best of the films so far didn't skip nearly any of the book but i agree the dancing was just stupid and totally unrelated, correct me if im wrong cause it was like 4 years ago but i don't remember that scene even being in the book; so they're adding stuff now instead of cutting stuff.

Another thing, i think the characters (Harry, Ron & Hermione) were different to the book, they acted differently im not sure how, they just did....


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr.Razor said:
			
		

> And I think that Daniel Radcliff had a really bad grown up, i mean he doesn't look like an heroic guy anymore
> *He has strange facial emotions* when things start to get dangerous etc.


I agree :|
When he was supposed to act mad at Ron when they were fighting, 
he had no facial expression :|


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 6, 2010)

I like how they improved the Hedwig scene, never got why she was stuck in a cage in the book.

The 1st 30 Mins I thought was slightly rushed tbh, but the rest of the movies was pleasing.

Spoiler.


Spoiler



Grindelwald didn't die, not a major thing, but the book had it so it would have been a nice few seconds added in.



And just my rant on the Harry Potter movie series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



The 1st 2 movies to me, were literally magical, probably the best 2 movies they did.
I didn't like how they changed how Dumbledore looked(Yeah I know the original guy died, but that doesn't explain why they changed how he looked).
I didn't like how they seemed to change Hogwarts Grounds/Territories, Castle stuff, every movie after the 2nd.
Seemed more focused on relationships and making the audience laugh in the 5th and 6th than on the actual storyline.
The series missed Peeves out O.O, such a shame.
and many other flaws.

However I think the biggest flaw I've seen with the movies(that isn't even book releated), is how the 5th, 6th and 7th don't have any colour to most of the spells.
The 1st 4 the colours were there, yest in the rest they wasn't, simple enough, I just didn't like that.
And yet somehow looking at a trailer, they colours seem to magically occur once in #7 Part 2 which is ridiculous and won't get explained other than, different director, different view.

Well all I can say is the director from 5 onwards sucks.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 6, 2010)

I've yet to see the 7th movie (and the 6th one actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I've read the books so I found it really funny when all the lazy people posted on facebook "OMG dobby died WHY????"

And I was like I read that AGES ago


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 6, 2010)

Just saw part 1. It was amazing and I'm really glad they've split the last book into two.

I was really happy that Dobby(instead of Neville doing everything that Dobby did in the books) was in this one(the last movie he was in was the Chamber of Secrets). But I preferred the way he looked in Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Just saw part 1. It was amazing and I'm really glad they've split the last book into two.
> 
> I was really happy that Dobby(instead of Neville doing everything that Dobby did in the books) was in this one(the last movie he was in was the Chamber of Secrets). But I preferred the way he looked in Chamber of Secrets.



He looked the same to me


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 6, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Gariscus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's smoother, his skin is lighter, he has less wrinkles, his eyes are a different colour. I suppose the main reason he looks different is technology has gotten better since then. But he looked better in Chamber of Secrets... IMO.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2010)

no the simple answer is that, now he's a free elf, he can go to boots and buy some face cream for the wrinkles...


----------



## Finwen (Dec 7, 2010)

So so. I hope the second part tells more about the history and show more details.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 7, 2010)

As much as I liked Deathly Hallows part 1, unless you've read at the very least the wiki, its still convoluted to the uninitiated, who have only seen the films. For example when Grindelwald was mentioned in the film, I could not help but think of the history between him and Dumbeldore, and the pain it caused Dumbeldore to finally face him and defeat. There were other references like that that would have had more meaning if better explained, but then it would be a 4 hour long film.

Having said this, my favorite HP film will forever be The Prisoner of Azkaban, Alfonso Cuaron's direction was genius.

note, I'm not bashing the Deathly Hallows part 1 because I really enjoyed it.


*Posts merged*



			
				Finwen said:
			
		

> So so. I hope the second part tells more about the history and show more details.



I concur.


----------



## granville (Dec 7, 2010)

Deathly Hallows Part 1 isn't my favorite in the series. Solid movie that does the book justice i'd say (in most ways), but i don't particularly like the first half of the book in the first place. First half of the book drags on a bit. So some of the same flaws present in the book are present in the movie. When it shows the interesting parts, it generally gives an excellent payoff. But it drags at the same parts as the book.

Some really great scenes though, Ministry raid scene was brilliant. Generally all the really important scenes were well done. The only real disappointments were things that occurred spontaneously in this movie that appeared in earlier books, but didn't make the cut in previous movies. Specifically, scenes with Kreacher were rather rushed and unfeeling. Dobby got far better development in the series (he was in books 4-5-6 i believe, but in none of those movies). So his character seems abrupt (sad though). And the shard of glass is given no explanation in the movie at all, which is just downright ridiculous. Grindlewald was badly explained and the scenes with him are very awkwardly told and hard to discern.

My favorites in the series are probably 2, 3, and 6. Sorcerer's Stone was a fun entry in the series, but not among the best in the series. It's a great charmer though, and introduced us to the series. Some bad acting though. POA had the best director and atmosphere to me, probably the best attempt at capturing the spirit and feel of the books, as well as being a very well constructed movie. 

2 had some embarrassing acting and such, but stayed very close to the book's plot (and had some great payoff action near the end). Snake language was horribly done though. 6 was a pretty decent adaptation (liked Malfoy's development in it a lot). My least favorite is the fourth movie, which is probably my favorite book in the series. I watched it with my mom a few years ago. I knew every in and out of the book, she never read the book. We both felt it was disjointed and horribly paced. I felt it changed and glanced over way too much. Felt rushed. It's the worst adaptation in the series IMO and i think it's a bad movie in general (sorry fans). Movie 4 onward generally started leaving way too much vital information out (and adding some of its own fluff to replace what they cut). 5 was better, but still had some lingering issues similar to 4.

I'd probably rank Movie 7 part 1 an 8/10. Fun watch that i would recommend to fans of the movies and/or books. It's solid.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 7, 2010)

another bad thing about film no. 5 i think it was they completely missed out the part about the doors and harry's dreams and showed little of his connection to voldemort....


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

voldemort and dumbledoore kiss tease FTW =D


----------

